# Medical Kit Shop



## Tacticalnurse (17 May 2006)

It has been about ten years since I was at CFMSS - is there still a kit shop there?

AND/OR Does anyone have a website for medical kit shop items? Specifically Mess Kit regalia?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## old medic (17 May 2006)

They combined the CFMSS kit shop and the branch kit shop from Ottawa in Oct 2004, and everything is now at
CFMSS in Borden.

Oddly, You can find the kit shop on the intranet, but not the internet. 

The address and phone numbers are:

CFMS Kit Shop ou Magasin de Fourniment du SSFC	
C/O Canadian Forces Medical Service School		
PO Box 1000 Stn Main					
Borden ON L0M 1C0					
Tel:  (705) 424-1200 Ext 2031				
Fax: (705) 423-2613

They are pretty good at emailing you an order form if you give them a call.


----------



## Brian Samson (17 Jun 2022)

Is there a place where you can but medical personnel figurines?


----------

